# TT wants to fight Kmart..for real



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2004/news/story?id=1787142

check it out..it pretty wild..I really hope we can win game 3 so TT comes back


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

hahahaha thomas would get killed by kmart... kmart would rip him to shreds...
R.I.P TIM THOMAS


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

> "My goal is just to get back out there on the court before this series is over so I can go hit somebody. That's it. That's all I'm looking forward to. What's been done to me is going to be done to them. It's very simple."


I think I would like this fictitious quote better:


> "My goal is just to get back out there on the court before the series is over so I can *play some transition defense, be a consistent second scorer, and most importantly, help us win.*


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

Man Tim Thomas is such a whingeing biaach.. Why doesnt he just shut the hell up and play ball...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"When I was laying on the floor I was expecting somebody to do something, to push, to shove, anybody. But it never happened," Thomas said. "In that situation you have to respond. You have to, that's the bottom line."

yeah, that sucked. tim must feel betrayed. its like they dont care about him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i hope Thomas changes into an animal...maybe this is his wakeup call..

It is BS that NOBODY did anyhtning after he got knocked down..someone could have at least got in collins face


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Tim Thomas finally realizes that he needs to play like a tough guy and take no prisoners out there, then I will send a big basket of fruit to Jason Collins.

Lord knows Tim needs something to light a fire under his derierre.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicks Junkie</b>!
> 
> 
> I think I would like this fictitious quote better:


I agree. He'd be much better off going out and playing hard rather than doing something dumb.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> If Tim Thomas finally realizes that he needs to play like a tough guy and take no prisoners out there, then I will send a big basket of fruit to Jason Collins.



Let me know,ill pay half.....

Kind of wierd that TT of all people is talking smack....maybe all it takes is getting hit with a cheap,flagrant foul,landing on your back and having your teamates do nothing...That may light my fire too...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think it would be great if he injured someone on the Nets as payback.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I think it would be great if he injured someone on the Nets as payback.


Wanting to see someone get hurt is just flat out poor sportsmanship.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I think it would be great if he injured someone on the Nets as payback.


No it wouldn't. Playing hard and taking a hard foul is different than injuring guys on purpose. That's a no no. :naughty:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I think it would be great if he injured someone on the Nets as payback.


Yeah, and then we can go play with tinker toys and have nap time. 

These are 20/30 year old men, not preschool kids. I'd hope they've outgrown getting back at eachother like that.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, and then we can go play with tinker toys and have nap time.
> ...


 We talk about [them] being civilized, but when its a playoff game its a whole different atmosphere. Look at Sprewell & Camby, they're really good friends but on the court they just don't give a what.

That being said, I hope Tim "makes a play on the ball" which results in either RJ or KMart ending up on a stretcher...that'll show those fugazys real good. Nets need their asses molded, it'd be nice to see a bench clearing brawl since Knicks have no real chance in this series anyway.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> it'd be nice to see a bench clearing brawl since Knicks have no real chance in this series anyway.


I think TT agrees...



> "Deep down inside, it hurts," Thomas said, referring not to his injuries but to the emotional hurt of seeing the Nets left unharmed. "At that time when I was laying on the floor, I expected somebody to do something — to push, to shove. But it never happened. *We've still got two games left*, and I'm just waiting to see what happens."


Too bad the Knicks cannot apply that kind of focus to playing basketball.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> 
> I think TT agrees...
> 
> Too bad the Knicks cannot apply that kind of focus to playing basketball.


It's nice you gotta snipe at my team like that, but Nets will get theirs soon enough.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> but Nets will get theirs soon enough.


theirs what? theirs sweep?


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> 
> It's nice you gotta snipe at my team like that, but Nets will get theirs soon enough.


One of your best players all but admit's defeat halfway into your first playoff series in a long time, and what I said upsets you?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> 
> One of your best players all but admit's defeat halfway into your first playoff series in a long time, and what I said upsets you?


Nobody admitted defeat on the Knicks. The only real defeat that will happen is when you face Pistons again and they beat you like you stole sumpin'.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody admitted defeat on the Knicks. The only real defeat that will happen is when you face Pistons again and they beat you like you stole sumpin'.


Wait, that kind of makes it sound like you think the knicks would even have a chance again the pistons...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the Knick board, the classiest board on all of bb.net, even if I weren't here.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No offense, but Tim Thomas has to be one of the stupidest players in the history of the NBA. If he hurts someone, he'll not only miss the rest of the playoffs, but for the start of next season. Nice way to kick off the year? I won't think so... with these comments, he could have the harshest penalty in the history of the NBA.

On top of that, what did he hurt? Or what did he not hurt? What would a simple push to the ground do to him? Or what would a bench clearing brawl result in? Actual damage he may not recover from?

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the Knick board, the classiest board on all of bb.net, even if I weren't here.


I noticed with all this talk of wanting to see players injured.

Weak.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"On top of that, what did he hurt? Or what did he not hurt? What would a simple push to the ground do to him?"

simple push??? ........Collins pulled him down from 4 feet in the air dropping him flat on his back. go try it out. hold a few textbooks, jump off of your bed and land flat on your back on the ground. tell me how you feel after you pay the hospital bills.

and there was only one person who was lobbying for a net to get injured.one person isnt the majority you know


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> On top of that, what did he hurt? Or what did he not hurt? What would a simple push to the ground do to him?"


Other than submarining someone,pulling a player from behind when he is airborne is a very very dangerous thing to do..Ild be Pissed too.Had Thomas landed on his neck or head,the injuries would have been spinal cord related and you wouldnt be asking what he hurt


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No, you guys miss-read what I said. The guy is obvicously hurt very badly right? He will rush back to play... and do you think he will be fully healthy? If he is NOT fully healthy, and he is simple pushed to the ground, will that do ALOT of damage? I think so...

-Petey


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> 
> 
> I noticed with all this talk of wanting to see players injured.
> ...


All of this talk? PSU I am pretty sure that I speak for most of the regulars here that we DO NOT want to intentionally injury someone on the Nets for payback. The majority here just wants the Knicks to play tougher basketball. Are you telling me that the NEts board doesn't have a few people that are more aggressive and have different opinions compared to the others?


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> All of this talk? PSU I am pretty sure that I speak for most of the regulars here that we DO NOT want to intentionally injury someone on the Nets for payback. The majority here just wants the Knicks to play tougher basketball. Are you telling me that the NEts board doesn't have a few people that are more aggressive and have different opinions compared to the others?


No disrespect to regular members of the Knicks board. It may just be those who have talked about injuries have been posting a little bit more with the what has been going on. I'm just not a big fan of intentionally injuring players on any team.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> 
> I'm just not a big fan of intentionally injuring players on any team.


I'm not either, I actually think the Collins foul was a good one. My only wish was that the Knicks came out to play equally hard from the get-go, rather than as a threat of retribution. No way those Nets should be flying thru the lane with impunity.

Need to give Nets credit where due last night. They had the good sense not to wear their gay red socks out in the big city. That would have been a major fashion faux pas. Guess that style goes over well out in the burbs though...

Anybody see Van Horns outfit the other night? Looked like he was wearing leg warmers, like he was in the movie Fame or something. I guess he's a serious dancer. A very sexy look for him I might add. A bit dated, and kinda bimbo-ish, but cute. Got me a little Van Horny.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Got me a little Van Horny


Yeah,what was up with Van Horns outfit????

If you are going to come out wearing that outfit,you better drop 50 on someone.....

or at least score 1 point:yes:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"League disciplinarian Stu Jackson phoned Tim Thomas yesterday to tell him to stop the threats. "I was told to keep a muzzle on my mouth," Thomas said. "It's going to be hard for me. I'm the type of person who can't hold my tongue. I like my money and I'm not trying to give it up. I guess I'm the pitbull with a muzzle. I'm not going to trick no money like that." Thomas made explosive remarks Tuesday, challenging his Knick teammates to retaliate last night against the Nets in Game 3 for Jason Collins' hit on him Saturday that could put Thomas out of the Lincoln Tunnel Series. Jackson said in a telephone interview yesterday he would not fine Thomas, suffering from back spasms but has not ruled out returning for Game 4 Sunday." 

- NY Post http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/16562.htm


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> All of this talk? PSU I am pretty sure that I speak for most of the regulars here that we DO NOT want to intentionally injury someone on the Nets for payback. The majority here just wants the Knicks to play tougher basketball. Are you telling me that the NEts board doesn't have a few people that are more aggressive and have different opinions compared to the others?


He speaks for the regulars this year, when we had LJ and oakley ***** *** jason collins wouldn't dream of doing this or he'd be on his *** the whole game.

Instead some guy who hurt his ****ing pinkie and some *** clown named Nazr just sit around and do jack.


Here's a tip fellas next time Kmart is trying to establish position down low and you're guarding him, let him **** talk and score, then on the next possession he has, mention something about turrrets syndrome and fall back but tug on his jersey so he hits the floor extra hard.


Or, do what Malone does, Clear out passes with elbow shots all over the place, helll deke used to do this to before he became 40.


Play tough basketball, don't let a bunch of wife beating retards, come in here and have their way on our courts.

Lenny needs to force everyone to watch tape on the old Knicks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KBF,you are bringing tears to my eyes...It pisses me off when I see TT laying there and NOBODY does a $%^&ing thing...

Derek Harper??? Mase??? Oak?? Xman Ewing???

Where is the Knick pride???

Or is Frank Williams the only guy who doesnt punk out?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Derek Harper??? Mase??? Oak?? Xman Ewing???


I can do without dirty plays, thanks. I don't recall the Knicks doing all that much when Rodman undercut Ewing on a fastbreak in March a couple years back. Ewing couldn't practice for the rest of the season, and nothing happened to Rodman. Oakley, LJ, and Starks were still on the team, as was Ewing. The playoffs are about winning basketball games, not making consolation victories. Well, we lost by 20, but at least we punched out that guy. It's a pathetic mindset. 

I'll take not caring about blowout losses over not caring about blowout losses and caring about retribution.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> I can do without dirty plays, thanks. I don't recall the Knicks doing all that much when Rodman undercut Ewing on a fastbreak in March a couple years back. Ewing couldn't practice for the rest of the season, and nothing happened to Rodman. Oakley, LJ, and Starks were still on the team, as was Ewing. The playoffs are about winning basketball games, not making consolation victories. Well, we lost by 20, but at least we punched out that guy. It's a pathetic mindset.
> ...


I wouldn't call what most of us want as "dirty" plays, I would call it "physical" play. You can play physical and not be dirty, you know.


----------

